# Car requirements



## ITS ME (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a driving school car and removed the dual controls to drive on uber but looking at the requirements it says no ex driving school cars. Surely this means cars with dual controls as the car is now back as a normal every day car?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I think it stated pretty clear: no ex driving school cars.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Just don't tell them. You don't have to listen to every single rule. Remember you are your own boss!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> I think it stated pretty clear: no ex driving school cars.


What he said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ITS ME said:


> I have a driving school car and removed the dual controls to drive on uber but looking at the requirements it says no ex driving school cars. Surely this means cars with dual controls as the car is now back as a normal every day car?


Are the dual controls noticeable? If not, then go for it.


----------



## ITS ME (Mar 27, 2019)

The dual controls were removed not noticeable now


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ITS ME said:


> The dual controls were removed not noticeable now


Then I don't see an issue. Don't ask, don't tell. Your car has a new identity now.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Then I don't see an issue. Don't ask, don't tell. Your car has a new identity now.


Until you have an accident and Uber insurance refuse to pay because the car was an "ex driving school car"

Because you know, insurance company is good at finding ways not to pay.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber empowers riders to take control of their transportation. 

Reinstall the kit and share the dashcam footage.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Th


amazinghl said:


> Until you have an accident and Uber insurance refuse to pay because the car was an "ex driving school car"
> 
> Because you know, insurance company is good at finding ways not to pay.


They will never know.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Until you have an accident and Uber insurance refuse to pay because the car was an "ex driving school car"
> 
> Because you know, insurance company is good at finding ways not to pay.


Very unlikely.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I would leave the dual controls in. Then if pax gets pissy take hands and feet off the controls and just say Ok please take it from here, I'm on break.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> I would leave the dual controls in. Then if pax gets pissy take hands and feet off the controls and just say Ok please take it from here, I'm on break.


Or if they start annoying you with driving advice, you say, oh know how to drive, fine, you do it!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Then I don't see an issue. Don't ask, don't tell. Your car has a new identity now.


This didn't work while I was in the army....a guy made the mistake of telling.... Two months later he went awol


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Who knew the island had silly rules?

These are the vehicle options and requirements in Perth

*uberX*
Most newer cars qualify to drive with uberX, the most popular vehicle option for riders - an everyday ride at an affordable price.
*uberX vehicles:*

Are in excellent working condition, with no cosmetic damage
Are registered with 3F motor injury insurance in Western Australia
Are 10 years old or less (2009 model or newer as of 2019)
Have 4 doors
Seat 4-7 passengers plus the driver
Have working windows and air conditioning
Are able to pass a vehicle inspection
Have an Omnibus - Charter Vehicle licence
Are not taxis, ex-driving school, government, branded or rebuilt vehicles
Some rental vehicles may be eligible to drive with uberX.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

The responses I have read are some of the funniest. When Uber checks the VIN through your state's DMV, what will the state have the vehicle classified as?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> The responses I have read are some of the funniest. When Uber checks the VIN through your state's DMV, what will the state have the vehicle classified as?


Does Australia even have states? Yes, they do.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

It only matters what your car identifies as...


----------

